# dip



## duck00 (Sep 29, 2009)

how many guys dip on here?im just wondering cause iv heard i bunch of peopl do it and i do and if someone is willing to send me some ill pay thanks


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

Ya anyone that wants to give me a bunch of copenhagen i will take it to. :wink:


----------



## duck00 (Sep 29, 2009)

are you joking or being real hahahh


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

duck00 said:


> how many guys dip on here?im just wondering cause iv heard i bunch of peopl do it and i do and if someone is willing to send me some ill pay thanks


What are you asking for? Chew? Are you locked up in jail or underage or ?? I could start saving you some ABC Copenhagen, real moist only used once, half the cost of new!


----------



## duck00 (Sep 29, 2009)

no im jw thats stuff is getting real expensive


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Sounds like one of many reasons to quit..................... oke:


----------



## duck00 (Sep 29, 2009)

your right


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Don't dip! It's not worth it.


----------



## LockedWings (Jul 19, 2009)

I played Hockey all my life. Chewing is the only bad thing I ever picked up in all my years playing the game. If I could only go back in time 14 years to that first time, I would say 'no' in a heartbeat. Now it's a PITA to try to quit. Give it up now if you just started. It's a terrible habit and only gets harder to quit after you've been doing it a while.


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

theyre right man, id quit. i go off and on. it gets expensive. i had my first dip in like second grade,im 17 now, lookin back i wish i hadnt. stupid idea


----------



## grousing effiemn (Oct 19, 2010)

grizzly wintergreen anyone?


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

I have been wearing niccoine patches for about 3 weeks now, its just barely enough to make me not want to kill everyone, this probably my 5th attempt to quit, and I am the most determined I have been in the past. WIsh I could go back and never have started..


----------



## mcwjr13 (Nov 11, 2010)

3 weeks in cold turkey...it sucks trying to quit during duck season.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

I went cold turkey 242 days ago. You can do it guys. It's just like specialpatrolgroup said, it takes a ton of determination. You almost have to convince yourself that you enjoy the misery. "Embrace the suck". Every morning you have to wake up and make the conscious decision to stay quit for another day. Even after 242 days I still get cravings all the time. I still wish it wasn't bad for me and I could do it without disgusting people. No matter how you try to justify it though, it's bad stuff and does absolutely nothing good for you.

Head over to this site and sign up for the forum http://www.quitsmokelessnetwork.org/ . I know, It seems stupid to join an online support group, I thought the same thing at first. It's not stupid though, it's the best tool you can have in your corner. I know just as well as you do how much it sucks. Realizing that there's a ton of guys out there going through the exact same miserable process is a huge help.


----------

